# manual 4x4 what yall think about this mod?



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey i was wondering what u guys think about the manual 4x4 mod for thoes who have done it how it preformes and such! my 4x4 dont work and ive tryed all the solutions, fuse box ,buzz con, both actuators, and speedo im thinking of doing the conversion to manual just wanting some advice! thanksss guyss! need do somthing brutes been apart in garge 3 days now! over a light fLASHING!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are willing to sit down and do the mod I think you'd be happy with it. No more rolling or waiting for the 4wd to engage, just flip a level and instantly go into 4wd when you need it! I think everybody that has it so far loves it. This is 100% going to be my next mod as well, hoping to get it done sometime next month after I get done with my ride at RiverRun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the pioneer's has a thread here somewhere on what all he did for his.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

10 4 guess imma do it then and eliminate my 4x4 probublem and yah i seen it on a thread thats were i got the idea, okay well guess imma do it thenn


----------



## trailman412 (Apr 22, 2010)

I did mine and its very nice. Has worked great so far.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

okay thanks was i hard ? to do and what cable did u use?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Its not the ultimate solution to the 4wd actuator but I did it and made the write up for it to get people a cheap solution and hopefully get some of these gear heads with some good tools to think outside the box and create us a industry quality product on a budget to we can end the rein of the faulty n expensive stock one. That being said I loved mine and only pulled it back apart once to clean it when my front diff seal when bad and let mud in. Other than that never had a problem


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I did mine did'nt take to long just a couple of hours , had most of the stuff lying around , think I might have $10 in doing this mod ... also had a can of plastic dip and coated the whole outside of the actuator to make sure it was sealed . Like it alot better


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

:rockn:10 4 big dogs imma do it thenartay: that little guy is doin the d**m thing


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have been running one for almost 2yrs now with only 1 problem, i useed a used cable on it an the cable froze up replaced it with new one now it is sweet agian, an i am one of the first to try this idea that came from( head hc1) on another forum, made several different prototypes, an came up with a final system that i like(no kawie parts direct bolt on replacement) tryed to go the patend route to market it but got lost in the paper work,an a couple of parts i wanted to farm out, to much headacke for me . if you want to no more about this send pm ,as i do not want to break any forum rules on an open post


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

pm sent!


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

*4wd manual mod*

Another PM sent


----------



## Sabo (Sep 20, 2012)

wolf_36 said:


> I did mine did'nt take to long just a couple of hours , had most of the stuff lying around , think I might have $10 in doing this mod ... also had a can of plastic dip and coated the whole outside of the actuator to make sure it was sealed . Like it alot better


Wolf, I sent you a PM. can you send me one back i tried sending someone earlier and didnt go through so not sure if this one did either. I have a couple questions if you dont mind me asking you about how you did your design for this Mod.

Thanks


----------



## Bruteforce97 (Dec 2, 2016)

Can anyone brake down how to do this on the cheap side ?


----------



## Bruteforce97 (Dec 2, 2016)

Or can rmax email me at [email protected] I'm interested in a manual 4x4 kit 05 brute force 650


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

There is a system out there that deletes both actuators and makes the 4x4 and the diff lock manual...they even designed a cap to cover the kebc actuator hole after you remove it...
Bad thing is, its not on the cheap...
I am saving my duckies for one right now...
I will post the name of these guys...
Its a weird name...
It is the nicest I have seen though, and I have been researching for a few years now....

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

Sgroi innovations....
Check them out...
I have seen this system up close and personal...
It is very nice...
I think the whole thing is under 500...
But you can get just the 4x4 part by itself a lot cheaper...
Still gonna be more than 100 tho...
I can't wait to get mine....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*manual 4wd*



Bruteforce97 said:


> Or can rmax email me at [email protected] I'm interested in a manual 4x4 kit 05 brute force 650


sending email with contact info 
ive been running this conversion since 2009 with no problems an have several folks that are running them also with no problems


----------

